# Sermon suggestions



## Poimen (Jul 18, 2013)

A friend and I would like to hold some preaching 'sessions' in a local park. We will have an area out of the way but in the public eye & ear where I will read some sermons. 

In particular, I would like to choose some classic, evangelistic sermons that are written from a Reformed perspective (not a defense of Reformed theology though but gospel sermons by Reformed ministers). Something along the lines of Whitefield, Bonar etc.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps Lloyd-Jones' Evangelistic Sermons? http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/085151362X


----------



## Poimen (Jul 24, 2013)

Well now I did it. We put an ad about the sermons in the free section of the paper and they have contacted me with an interview opportunity. Please pray that the interviewer would be fair and that the interviewee would be wiser than a serpent but as harmless as a dove.


----------



## Dearly Bought (Jul 24, 2013)

Praise God! Will be praying!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jul 24, 2013)

Poimen said:


> Well now I did it. We put an ad about the sermons in the free section of the paper and they have contacted me with an interview opportunity. Please pray that the interviewer would be fair and that the interviewee would be wiser than a serpent but as harmless as a dove.



I will certainly pray!

And I'll add my prayers for you to be bold.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 25, 2013)

What is the purpose of the interview? Why do you need to do an interview? I appreciate the getting the word out menality and if that is the reason then go for it. Other than that I would just go do it. Praying for wisdom on your behalf Daniel. May God bless your endeavors as he calls you to go preach the word. 

I read Dallimore's two volume Whitefield years ago. I was so excited seeing what God did through the openair preaching of God's word and blessed to gain some historical perspective. I was also alarmed at all the weirdness that came from it. The Devil was also working. But the Gates of Hell can not prevail. 

I recently heard one of the best sermons about persecution and the Church. There is a misnomer that the Church always thrives in persecution. Big misnomer. Most of the best times of renewal and flourishing of the Church were not during times of persecution. When the sermon is finally uploaded I am going to post it here. It is a very encouraging sermon.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 3, 2013)

The interview was short and, I hope, profitable for the cause. I expect a write up to appear in the local paper next Friday. 

I have chosen a Whitefield sermon for the first delivery. It is based on Matthew 11:28: Christ the only Rest for the Weary and Heavy Laden I have edited it to 'make up' for some of the older language and references but the outline & essence is the same. 

We will begin preaching this evening at 7 pm (MT) and will meet three more times this month: August 10, 17 & 24. I would appreciate your prayers: the sermons, I think, will probably offend many people but, more importantly, glorify God.


----------



## Poimen (Aug 10, 2013)

Well they printed the interview and I thought they represented the effort and myself rather fairly. So I am thankful for that. 

We plan to preach again tonight (Whitefield on Luke 19:9-10). Please pray that God would be glorified and that His elect would be called to Him.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 10, 2013)

Will be in prayer for your work. Good to hear about the interview.


----------

